# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  What Was where Henry Hudson's Is?

## cindycat

We lived in the Midwest City/SE OKC area for forty years and moved away five years ago. Oh, the changes! The 29th street development is great for the city, even though it sucked the life out of much of the rest of the town. We were in town for a visit last week and drove around MWC quite a bit. 

What was the restaurant that was originally in the Henry Hudson's location on Douglas, south of 15th? It was a convenient place for office luncheons, etc. (Tinker, of course.)  We've racked our quickly aging brains and can't come up with the name.    Thanks.

----------


## kay

Der Dutchman

----------


## usmbubba

It was an Interurban first, can't remember the 2nd (they didn't last long, then Backyard Burgers, and now Henry hudsons

----------


## kay

Oh I was thinking of the original Henry Hudson location. Anyone remember Der Dutchman?

----------


## decepticobra

> Oh I was thinking of the original Henry Hudson location. Anyone remember Der Dutchman?


i recall Der Dutchman, it was in existence up til around the late 80s. Had this sort of lighthouse type of facade that faced the north. I also seem to remember some sort of seafare-esque type of ornamentation on the northern facade as well, something like a lobster or crab. Not sure about it. 

Speaking of changes and places that have been gone in MWC, few residents may remember a great little burger joint right down the road on 15th street just east of Midwest Blvd called "Krafts" (no relation to the cheese conglomerate) 

It was a drive thru only booth, but served up some excellent burgers.

----------


## kay

I don't remember a Krafts but I remember a diner on the Walgreen's corner with a giant little boy statue.... maybe a Kips or a Big Boy?

----------


## usmbubba

Didn't it become a coffee place at some time.

----------


## Head

> ....of changes and places that have been gone in MWC, few residents may remember a great little burger joint right down the road on 15th street just east of Midwest Blvd called "Krafts" (no relation to the cheese conglomerate) 
> 
> It was a drive thru only booth, but served up some excellent burgers.


AAhhh... Kraft's.
I worked at Chromalloy when they opened in the 80's
I think their secret was garlic salt but, it was good.
Wonder what was wrong with the business model?

----------


## bombermwc

Oh yeah, Kraft's was good. And as a kid, it was cool to order at a two story house looking building.

----------


## dances with cameras

DER DUTCHMAN...I hadn't heard that name in YEARS...  Actually, I don't think we ever ate there, of course as a kid, I always wanted to check it out, what with the cool windmill thing outside.  

And...

Yeah, Kraft's had some great burgers.  Speaking of good fast food, does anyone remember Pro's Coney Place back in the shopping center by Furr's?  My buddies and I went there the first day they opened back when I was in high school.  Those were some AWESOME dogs and Frito pies man...  I think we kept them in business for awhile!

----------


## Sooner2003

Here's one for ya ... remember Mama Lou's that was where Walgreens is now on Midwest Blvd. and Reno? I believe it was similar to the Kettle which we also used to have over on Sooner and I-40 where Waffle House is now.

----------


## Bimmerdude

> Here's one for ya ... remember Mama Lou's that was where Walgreens is now on Midwest Blvd. and Reno? I believe it was similar to the Kettle which we also used to have over on Sooner and I-40 where Waffle House is now.


Yeah, I think I remember that place.  Wasn't there a gas station too in the parking lot of Target back in the day?

Speaking of food, remember Girdle's (sp?) Pancake House on SE 15th and Midwest Blvd?  I believe it is a law office now.

Daniel

----------


## decepticobra

> I don't remember a Krafts but I remember a diner on the Walgreen's corner with a giant little boy statue.... maybe a Kips or a Big Boy?


it was one in the same=Kip's Big Boy, but youre getting youre intersections mixed up. Krafts was about a block east at 15th and midwest blvd, Kips was on the northwest corner of 15th and air depot, right about where city bites/jimmy's egg is situated. 

i used to collect the comic books from kips big boy. there was another big boy on reno and meridian.

----------


## decepticobra

> Here's one for ya ... remember Mama Lou's that was where Walgreens is now on Midwest Blvd. and Reno? I believe it was similar to the Kettle which we also used to have over on Sooner and I-40 where Waffle House is now.


there have been soooooooo many changes at the intersection of reno and midwest blvd. 

where walgreens is at now used to be a restaurant, and that restaurant building was under so many different names throughout the 80s and 90s: mama lou's, seasons, sambos, goldies. 

where albertsons is used to be a jewel osco grocery in the early 90s, in the 80s it was a skaggs alpha beta grocery. 

and for the life of me, i cant recall what used to be where the old walmart was right behind it...i think it was nothing but a big empty field though. 

i still miss hardee's which is what carls jr used to be.

----------


## decepticobra

> Oh yeah, Kraft's was good. And as a kid, it was cool to order at a two story house looking building.


i dont remember it looking like a two story house, but closer to a small booth, like the fox foto booths that were scattered around in parking lots everywhere in the mid 1980's

----------


## bombermwc

It's still there...you can go see.

----------


## Wambo36

> Yeah, I think I remember that place.  Wasn't there a gas station too in the parking lot of Target back in the day?
> 
> Speaking of food, remember Girdle's (sp?) Pancake House on SE 15th and Midwest Blvd?  I believe it is a law office now.
> 
> Daniel


I think you're thinking of Girlies Pancake House or Girlies House of Pancakes. I can't remember which was the proper name. That's what used to be where the law offices are now.

----------


## bombermwc

That's Hunt and Associates at 15th and Midwest. Krafts is on 15th in front of BOK...perhaps that was the confusion.

----------


## woodyrr

> It was an Interurban first, can't remember the 2nd (they didn't last long, then Backyard Burgers, and now Henry hudsons


I finally drove by and looked at the building. One of the incarnations was the "Rock Island Grill" or something very close to that name.

----------


## usmbubba

> I finally drove by and looked at the building. One of the incarnations was the "Rock Island Grill" or something very close to that name.


That was the 2nd one, couldn't remember it

----------


## rondvu

Next door to Der Dutchman's was Adair's Uptown Cafeteria. On  the NW corner of Reno and MWB was a Sambos and Arlans. On the SW corner was a fruit stand that had a huge cooler with a bright red watermelon painted on it. There were also huge cottonwood trees surrounding it. I think there could have been a Mobil service station and a Bonanza on the SE corner. I don't remember what was on the NE corner. Girlies was the pancake house which later became Hi Fashion Wigs.  Help me out if I am incorrect on any of my recollections.

----------


## woodyrr

Uptown Cafeteria Then and Now on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Actually, the Der Dutchman building which ultimately housed Henry Hudson's before they moved to Douglas Boulevard _was_ Adair's Uptown Cafeteria rather than being next to it.

----------


## mmonroe

7-11 Finally being built in this spot, with a new side store?  Probably a liquor store... Also, A+ Academics has moved into the corner space of the Uptown Center!

----------


## bombermwc

I'm glad something finally moved in that space. It's been horrible having this nice new front, with the high profile spot empty. Now if they'd just get on the last phase of the part that's actually got tenants. 

I wish they would have bought out the old Multimedia Cablevision/Pack and Mail...whatever is there now, building next to the new 7-11. That's the last remnant of the crappy building and sicne they just pulled out the wall, you see the ugly multi-colored painted and crappily built wall.

----------


## usmbubba

> I'm glad something finally moved in that space. It's been horrible having this nice new front, with the high profile spot empty. Now if they'd just get on the last phase of the part that's actually got tenants. 
> 
> I wish they would have bought out the old Multimedia Cablevision/Pack and Mail...whatever is there now, building next to the new 7-11. That's the last remnant of the crappy building and sicne they just pulled out the wall, you see the ugly multi-colored painted and crappily built wall.


It's a beauty shop

----------


## mmonroe

Of course, instead of following suit on the area and having a somewhat Identifiable style to the corner, 7-11 is building way off the corner, metal capped roof... all bright dirt red brick... could have at least followed colors on the record building, and lost the red capped front awning/roof... erks me.

----------


## bombermwc

Two words....Corporate consistency. I don't think anyone would say gas stations hold the prize for interesting architecture these days...or even attempt to match, but it could be worse....it could always be worse.

----------


## mmonroe

ok bomber, lets start a design committee..

----------


## rondvu

Who remembers the furniture store behind Sears, was it Rock Dawson? I also remember the big Sears fire.

----------


## mmonroe

i was told about the sears fire, wasn't around when it happened of course. same place where langstons is located.

----------


## usmbubba

Saw them placing the tanks today, the south part of the parking lot is done, should be soon

----------


## usmbubba

the 7/11 is open,  it was packed, Unleaded is $2.30

----------


## usmbubba

Well the store next to it hasn't been leased yet, also they've redone the old Multimedia place as well,  for lease signs up there as well

----------


## bombermwc

Glad to hear that usmbubba. Last time i drove by there, the old multimedia building still showed it's old wall that connected to Hudson's. That mulitcolored crap brick wall was definitely detracting. If anyone is around, can they post a picture...preferrably from the corner where Evelyns is.

Oh and a little off topic, but in the same area. I emailed NorthStar a while back asking why they never completed phase 3 in uptown (which was supposed to include the land where 7-11 is). They never replied back. I feel like they totally let everyone down when they only painted the largest and most productive area of uptown. it's like with each phase, they got cheaper until they just gave up.

----------


## usmbubba

The most depressing part is the storefronts that face Key,  on the east side, it is vacant from the corner (A+ Academics)  to the shoe repair.  on the west side there are two vacants between the vet and Sherwin Williams.  I wonder what the rent is?   Easy access,  fair amount of parking.  On the south side of 15th,  it looks like a Celluar place may be going in the old Jordan real estate location between the Florist and Goodyear.

----------


## usmbubba

Well a roofing company moved in the east storefront of the 7/11,   also got a new nail place down by Penny and Irenes

----------


## netradiobill

it was an adairs cafeteria back in 72 when i was in high school there, rock dawsons was back there too, the tg&y tire auto store is where the plumbing store is. i cant believe the albertsons and old walmart is empty, i remember where albertsons and walmart is ,was called the woods and if someone wanted to take it somewhere to fight ,thats were they went. also sat at monroney school in 69 watching the old target store being built it was arlans, and when we moved to mwc in 1960 there were signs where the mall is or was telling of  new shopping center soon, wow what cool memories.

----------

